# Does anyone feel the effects 4-5hrs after eating?



## 15121

I've noticed a few times now that if I eat a heavy dinner (i.e. pasta) or eat a bit too much at dinner and feel really full afterwards that I don't start getting an "attack" until a few hours later. Last night I had spinach & ricotta filled ravioli around 5:30-6:00pm and then a bread roll around 7:30-8:00pm. By the time I went to bed at 8:30pm I was feeling pretty full and my guts were growling like crazy (even though I was sitting up reading not lying down) and they didn't quit for about 30-45 minutes. I eventually went to sleep around 9:30pm and then woke up an hour later feeling quite sick with an acidic taste in my throat. I got a hot water bottle to ease the nausea and settled back into bed about an hour later.This has happened a few times now; I usually wake 4-5 hours after I've eaten dinner feeling full or sick. I also suffer GAD (generalised anxiety disorder) and emetophobia (fear of vomiting) so waking up feeling sick usually spirals into a full on panic attack. Does anyone else find it takes a few hours after eating to feel the effects? I'd always thought a bad reaction to food was quite instant. Could this be related to IBS or more to my anxiety/panic attacks & depression?Thanks for your advice guys


----------



## kristyann

This describes my experiences exactly, suffer from the same condistions too, don't have any advice for you but I've also wondered what causes these episoded.


----------



## megflyin

The problem for us IBS-ers is in our intestines. Food can take anywhere from 30 min (fruit) to 4-5 hours (protein or fat) to empty out of the stomach into the intestines. This is why you won't feel the effects for several hours.


----------



## MBSConnection

i eat a lot lighter meals now before i go to bed. high fats and protein are hard to digest. when i choose to take a walk after i eat, if the cramping isn't too bad, it really seams to help get my body flowing at a "regular pace". i would suggest doing some excersice after you eat and perhaps take some calcium carbonate.


----------



## goldiestar

mmasseychase said:


> I've noticed a few times now that if I eat a heavy dinner (i.e. pasta) or eat a bit too much at dinner and feel really full afterwards that I don't start getting an "attack" until a few hours later.
> 
> Last night I had spinach & ricotta filled ravioli around 5:30-6:00pm and then a bread roll around 7:30-8:00pm. By the time I went to bed at 8:30pm I was feeling pretty full and my guts were growling like crazy (even though I was sitting up reading not lying down) and they didn't quit for about 30-45 minutes. I eventually went to sleep around 9:30pm and then woke up an hour later feeling quite sick with an acidic taste in my throat. I got a hot water bottle to ease the nausea and settled back into bed about an hour later.
> 
> This has happened a few times now; I usually wake 4-5 hours after I've eaten dinner feeling full or sick. I also suffer GAD (generalised anxiety disorder) and emetophobia (fear of vomiting) so waking up feeling sick usually spirals into a full on panic attack.
> 
> Does anyone else find it takes a few hours after eating to feel the effects? I'd always thought a bad reaction to food was quite instant. Could this be related to IBS or more to my anxiety/panic attacks & depression?
> 
> Thanks for your advice guys


You might also want to consider a digestive enzyme before eating to help. Have you been checked for lactose intolerance? Or do you react to any dairy? Perhaps it was the ricotta cheese in the pasta.


----------



## Kcarver

Hi, I was on this topic to ask a question myself, But i wanted to help answer yours also. When someone (IBS sufferer or not) has an allergic reaction or something the same as that, the results are usually instant, they get hives, rashes, or another adverse reaction, or even something like heartburn, But if you are talking about something like digestion problems, that means it has to actually travel through your body, and that means it takes longer. The usual digestion period is 3 to 4 hours. So that means it has gone through your stomach, and intestines usually by that time. And if you are fine after that your mostly in the clear. I guess you could sy i have a fear of vomiting also, i wouldnt say i have the illness and paranoia of vomiting like you have, but i have only vomited maybe 3 or 4 times in my life so its not something i am very comfortable with like some people.Back to what i was saying, I have been suffering with ibs symptoms ( i have not been diagnosed yet, but I do my research), and I am currently taking a probiotic that i read helped almost everyone. usually after 3 to 5 hours i will know if the food was a bad descision, but lately its been 7 to 8 hours to know, last night, i ate at 5:00 pm, and it was 4:30 am when i woke up and had to go to the bathroom, thats 11 hours! It wasnt the worst its been..but everytime is consider bad if it happens at all..and only people with IBS would understand that. How does that make sense, 11 hours wayy past normal digestion..im keeping a diary again and if your not doing that already, you should.


----------



## jh1

I have the same exact problem. Personally I found the worst culprit for me is actually tomato sauce, I use to eat spaghetti a lot and then couldn't fall asleep or woke up with a horribly bloated queasy feeling in my stomach 6 or so hours later. I eat the same exact meal minus the sauce and everything's grand.


----------



## Mark C. Robinson

I found this post as I am finding a solution to my heartburn/reflux/ digestion problem - or whatever it is. 
I was a pack of Rolaids a week and, even so, waking up at 3 am with a sour stomach. Gave up drinking, eating tomatoes, spicy food, lots of stuff. No help. Then I went to China for 3 weeks brought (PLENTY of) Rolaids... But I didn't need them! Ate and drank everything they gave me (including snake soup and horse-penis whiskey). Still no heartburn! I was thrilled.
Came back to the US and within two days, it was back.
Realized in China they don't eat much wheat so I gave up wheat. It worked. I don't think it's a gluten intolerance because I can eat a little bit now and then with no severe effect. I'm suspecting that it's gliadin - google it if you're interested.
Anyway, I've been off wheat - with a little few exceptions - for about two months now. The exceptions do cause a little heartburn, but the Boston Creme Pie is worth it. 
This morning, though, I went all out and had a big, fat, bagel at 12 noon. 4pm the heartburn starts and I'm wondering why it takes 4 hours. This post suggests that it's when the food gets digested.
Anyway, want to share my store in case anyone's interested. Comments appreciated.

- Mark


----------



## Wanting2BWell

I also went to China in the Fall. I became ill several times in the trip..probably due to the water....not the food. I also decided to try a gluten free and lactose free diet when I returned. I have had good results...but I'm human and have had a big piece of cake and a bagel or part of a hamburger bun now and then.....and can pinpoint the cause of a BAD day to one of those slips.

For me, Omeprazole has stopped the heartburn, but also suffered with that for years.

After all the years I've had IBS, I would think I could have this diet thing mastered....but I don't.


----------

